# Happy?? (ugh) Equinox?



## Heather (Sep 23, 2006)

Let's hope that St. Swithin stays well buried, shall we? 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Swithin

Happy SPRING to you folks down in the netherlands. oke: Just kidding, wish I were in your shoes now, jealous mates!


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2006)

The day of total balance.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks Heather, it is about time


----------



## Marco (Sep 24, 2006)

anyone try to balance an egg? or is that in spring?


----------



## Heather (Sep 24, 2006)

Marco said:


> anyone try to balance an egg? or is that in spring?



I think that's our trip to Quito!


----------

